# Ibby



## Ibbotson (Apr 8, 2012)

I served on the following ESSO Petroleum tankers in 1968/69
"Portsmouth" Antwerp to Genoa (delivery to drydock)
"Exeter" Southampton to Falmouth (coastal work)
"Newcastle" Milford haven to Rotterdam 
"Oxford" Bremerhaven to Hamburg (coastal U.K/ Baltic)
"Hampshire" Ras Tanura to Europe to Gulf / Red Sea
to Japan then back to Gulf / Red sea and then back to
Europe again, I did this twice (round trip) We were 
fortunate to have a Cockney/Chinese cook whose meals were superb,


----------

